# Daytime Running Lights module



## LJS (Dec 19, 2004)

I live in Canada where there is a mandatory DRL law on all vehicles built after 1989. I am considering importing a new 2009 Maxima base model from the US because you can only buy the high end model in Canada which is about 10k more. Ideally, I would like to have the module installed at the dealership before the car leaves the US rather than having the work done here. Does the OEM module exist for this model or could I purchase one for a previous year's model and have it installed?


----------

